# People are fake



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

I went out and invited two of my friends (who didn't know each other at all) to a public event. Friend #1 brought his brother and his colleague. They seemed all friendly and peaceful during the time we were at the event, hanging out.

I come home and guess what my friend #1 says about my other friend #2 ? "I think your friend was really annoying and pushy. My brother and my colleague hated him too.". What a dick. I asked him: "Hey, if you didn't agree with what he said, then why didn't you argue with him, for crying out loud?!" Him: "Uh, that's pointless. I don't like to waste time. I just quiet it out". Freaking guy, it just pisses me right off.

Well, guess what homeboy, if you didn't like him or you didn't agree with him, then when the hell did you put up that ****ing fake smiley face and pretend you liked him and agreed with him?! This is one of the things to really anger me inside: people being fake to each other and comfortably badmouthing each other behind each other's backs. Now, I am not doing this behind my friend's back because I already told him I hated his backstabbing ways. People who put on a broad smile all the time to hide their backstabbing thoughts just make me want to punch them right in the stomach!

This is just one of the reasons why I hate humanity and why I try to avoid (new) people. Why can't people be more open and honest huh!! Why does society constantly have to blind people with its fake behavior?!

URGHHHHH!! Anger level over 9000!!! What, 9000?!


----------



## Ydoc1999 (Apr 24, 2015)

Yea, I think everyone backstabs people and talks behind there friends back. I'm in high school and that is all people do and I'm a guy. I thought guys didn't gossip. Yea they do! Lol
People always tell me ignore it. However it is kinda hard when the person you thought best friend is telling everyone all your negatives. I hate it when someone comes up to me and says so in so is so dumb. I'm like if you think that say it to them.
I don't have many friends friends because I am so real with people. I will tell you the negatives not because I hate you but because I want you too be a better person.
One thing I also hate is celebrities. And how people worship them. There not perfect. Some are great people some terrible. But they put on an act and make people think there an angel.
There isn't much you can do to fix this other than don't do it yourself. Just be you. No one is perfect everyone is going to have something to say about everyone. The only question is will you say it? Just be you that is all you can do


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Great reply Ydoc1999.  Thanks man.

I must admit it came as a shock to me that people close to you would be like that. A real man always says what's on his mind. Just be you indeed - make yourself happy.


----------



## Reptar (Nov 26, 2014)

I agree with you 100%


----------



## chompers (Feb 3, 2015)

Yeah, I agree. It is so repulsive when people act like this. But it's a superficial, phony world we live in. 

It would also be pretty tiresome if everyone wanted to call everyone out and throw down all the time because they didn't like each other. But I get what you're saying, if you don't like someone or what they're saying, you don't have to be a jerk but don't kiss their bum either.


----------



## jakester13 (Mar 2, 2015)

ahhh fake people. Been there done that.

It can be a mad mad world we live in.

People theses days just like to gossip, gossip gossip. It must make them feel better or something:stu

Who is real these days


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

*Everyone* is fake.


----------



## Anticipate (Dec 23, 2012)

I agree, I hate people who are phony! I find that I meet a lot of phonies at work sometimes.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm really sorry you went through this. I hate seeing good people's feelings get hurt. Trust me, I will go out of my way to defend those that I love or anyone being bullied even though I'm a small person, but it wouldn't hurt to stand up to really ****ty people. I just wonder how someone could like them. Maybe because they don't treat them like the way they treat those they don't like. Just because someone doesn't like someone for no reason or for a very ridiculous reason does not give them the right to treat others like ****. I hate rude people and I have absolutely no problem calling them out.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

some people are passive aggressive. people aren't perfect, if you don't like that then you're better off without them


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Farideh said:


> I'm really sorry you went through this. I hate seeing good people's feelings get hurt. Trust me, I will go out of my way to defend those that I love or anyone being bullied even though I'm a small person, but it wouldn't hurt to stand up to really ****ty people. I just wonder how someone could like them. Maybe because they don't treat them like the way they treat those they don't like. Just because someone doesn't like someone for no reason or for a very ridiculous reason does not give them the right to treat others like ****. I hate rude people and I have absolutely no problem calling them out.


Yeah man, good call. ****ty people need to be put in their place sometimes. You know what's this guy's problem? He's just freaking introverted, passive-aggressive.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Because he didnt care enough to do that... Whats the big deal?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't see anything wrong with this. At least he tried to be nice and not argue and that just sounds like he's giving an opinion. Many people are actually annoying.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

that guy is a p****y.. period.

*females* are really good at smiling in your face and backstabbing the crap out of you.

*women* state their case - and if you don't agree, fine, agree to disagree.

a rea*l man* would have stated his opinion, as well, and kept it moving. Not get behind the other guys back - and act like a b****ch and start talking crap about your friend.

Hell, if he does that to your friend - he does it to you. That's how the coward operates.

A* friend* is a person that disagrees to your face. Your *enemy* is the one that agrees with you to your face - and disagrees behind your back.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> that guy is a p****y.. period.
> 
> *females* are really good at smiling in your face and backstabbing the crap out of you.
> 
> ...


Hahaha this post made my day.  By the way, he's very effeminate, so that explains it. I can't believe how many countless times I remind my 'friends' to have balls and say what they think.

However, by being a real man I lost all of my friends in my life. Sadly people are like that - they don't like to hear someone stepping above them.

Most excellent writing man, thanks.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> a rea*l man* would have stated his opinion, as well, and kept it moving. Not get behind the other guys back - and act like a b****ch and start talking crap about your friend.


What nonsense. What that guy did was mature. The op asked two of his friends to come spend a day with him. Friend #2 didn't like Friend #1 , yet despite that he managed to not ruin the event by acting like a whining child and pick a fight. How in the world does this upset you, Op? Would you rather the two of them just spent the entire day bickering?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'd not confront someone I just met and ruin a day out when I could just keep it internalised either, there's no point and it would just cause issues then and there. If I knew I'd have to spend more time at a later date with them then I'd respectfully let it be known that I'm not interested. Can't really blame people for not wanting to be confrontational, it's not an easy thing to do.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

RandomGentleman said:


> What nonsense. What that guy did was mature. The op asked two of his friends to come spend a day with him. Friend #2 didn't like Friend #1 , yet despite that he managed to not ruin the event by acting like a whining child and pick a fight. How in the world does this upset you, Op? Would you rather the two of them just spent the entire day bickering?


I would rather have one of them tell the other to **** off. And if there's a fight, that's what men do. By the way, if you recall philosophy101 at uni, caring is a female attribute. I am a man, so my defining characteristics are: aggression, short term pleasure, fights.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

s12345 said:


> By the way, if you recall philosophy101 at uni, caring is a female attribute. I am a man, so my defining characteristics are: aggression, short term pleasure, fights.


Oh brother.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

RandomGentleman said:


> What nonsense. What that guy did was mature. The op asked two of his friends to come spend a day with him. Friend #2 didn't like Friend #1 , yet despite that he managed to not ruin the event by acting like a whining child and pick a fight. How in the world does this upset you, Op? Would you rather the two of them just spent the entire day bickering?


it's not nonsense. people who are *mature* know how to agree to disagree.

:blank

(apparently, you wouldn't know anything about that..) that guy was being a total b**ch.. There's no such thing as "being nice" to be people when you're being a total "d***ck" behind their back. That's known as being a cowardly backstabber, and you know it. AKA *Two faced* Period.

If you have something to say to people - say to their face. If they're mature enough? great. They can state their case as well, and you both move on.

Not unless you're probably like that guy. which i wouldn't be surprised.

:|


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

s12345 said:


> Hahaha this post made my day.  By the way, he's very effeminate, so that explains it. I can't believe how many countless times I remind my 'friends' to have balls and say what they think.
> 
> However, by being a real man I lost all of my friends in my life. Sadly people are like that - they don't like to hear someone stepping above them.
> 
> Most excellent writing man, thanks.


you're welcome


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> it's not nonsense. people who are *mature* know how to agree to disagree.
> 
> :blank
> :|


"Agree to disagree?" Starting an argument during time set aside by the OP for the three of them, thus ruining the entire day is immature and childish. I applaud the guy for having the maturity to withhold his issues with the other friend for long enough to ensure the day went smoothly.

Just think of what would have happened if they argued. OP would be stuck in the middle of their bickering and they'd be so busy voicing their problems with one another that they'd get nothing enjoyable done.

Being truthful is all well and good, but people are taking this way to far thanks to some deluded sense of "masculinity"


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

People just learn to keep quiet about certain things. I can't really take anything at face value with people anymore.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

The difference between being "fake" and being mature is saying negative things about people behind their backs. Some people can completely resist. But.. It can be really hard to resist sh**-talking people, sometimes. Put yourself in their place.

If you had to spend a significant amount of time with someone who was saying a lot of things you really hated and disagreed with, wouldn't you feel the need to vent about how much you hated it? It doesn't make you a bad person. You didn't needlessly cause conflict and you weren't even rude, so why does it matter? People HAVE to _not_ say things to each other sometimes because it would only cause a fight.


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

With holden caulfield own words:they re "phony"
Read The catcher in the rye sometime .


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

eyre said:


> With holden caulfield own words:they re "phony"
> Read The catcher in the rye sometime .


I'll have a read of that sometime.  Thanks.


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

s12345 said:


> eyre said:
> 
> 
> > With holden caulfield own words:they re "phony"
> ...


no problem


----------

